# NSW Sydney Cliffside 070510



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Keen for a change of scene, Keza & I headed out around 1500 this afternoon with designs on kingfish. A stop for squid on the way was mooted, but the men in the flesh coloured speedos were a bit much too bare, so we continued around to the head.



















In the joggly water between outside & in, a mac tuna took a liking to my CD7, we stuck close to the cliffs to winkle out another one, but it wasn't to be so we struck out for the mark in deep water. A few fish were showing on the bottom, but we had no luck in attracting their attention with our offerings, so we spread out to hunt them down. After a while, as dusk was closing in, the shout came from Keza "I'm on", so I made double quick time Kezawards and watched the sounder black out. 200g of pink jig went out, a whack & miss, another whack & miss then again whack & the sweet sound of line leaving the reel rapidly. This fish came up quickly initially, saw the yak & dived to the bottom again, got him back up to the leader knot then all the way down again, then one more time to the top when I grabbed the tail & 85cm of kingfish was on my lap.

Sadly in the heat of the moment we lost the school, despite criss-crossing the area repeatedly we failed to find them again, so we elected to try our luck in close. Another hour or so close in & it felt like time to make the trek back inside.


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Beauty! 85cm of joy..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

well done guys sounds like a great morning out there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucky you didn't stop for squid..all you would have hooked would have been 6 :shock: testicles Great kingy!!!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

what a top fish!...good to see it still producing quality fish


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome Kingy.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Afternoon delight...


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Excellent king - well done !


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Eeeekkkk. Do we really need gratuitous male nudity on AKFF. I much prefer reading sunshiners reports :lol:

BTW Nice effort on the kingy.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done fellas - great to hear they're still about! And on a lazy autumn afternoon.

What does Karnage have in his hand? (That's gotta be him, in the middle of pic no 2)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Top stuff Dave. My mind waas out there with you guys but my body was work imprisoned.
By the way Dude your toenails need a cut.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Nice fish Dave, let's hope there are a few more out there yet


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Dave and Keza you are certainly putting in the hours.

David


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What a treat not having to get up in the middle of the night to go fishing.
We launched around 3 pm and headed out around south head. Dave paused to capture some pictures as we went past the nudie beach (not for him, for a friend obviously).








A few small patches of fish were showing on the bottom, so it was time for some jigging.
With the sun gone behind the cliffs it would at least keep us warm.
After zig zigging a large area and not finding the fish we were looking for, i headed in closer to the cliffs.








The evening light was amazing and decided to take some photos but as i reached for the camera, i noticed my sound had gone completely black. Nearly thirty metres deep and floor to ceiling with fish, surely these couldn't be Kingfish.
With shaking hands i dropped my jig through the mass and on the first wind i came up solid. A quick call to Dave and within a couple of minutes we were side by side with our rod tips bent under the water.
72cm of prime sashimi.
























We could hear the disco beat coming from the ship on the horizon








When we met in the car park, i had mentioned that I couldn't remember when i last caught a Tailor, so it came as a bit of a shock when a 42 cm one thought he would have my squid as an evening snack.
A mixed bag, got to love that.
It was a beautiful evening out on the water and although it was a very wet ride due to the backwash from the cliffs, it was one of my favourite trips this year.

Off the water at 7.30, wet and getting cold.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Top effort guys! Great looking kingie, and yes...happy to hear they are still around and I hope they still will be when I get back!!
Cheers


----------



## YAKADDICT (Mar 1, 2009)

What a Beaut Dave!!! Well done Gent's....

What an afternoon somes great photo's too. ( Gott'a love Sydney Harbour when it's on) ;-)

Cheers


----------

